# Best place to see fireworks for New Year’s in Paris 2023?



## tayFR (4 mo ago)

Any secret places to see the fireworks for New Years in Paris?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Depends on which fireworks you're interested in. I expect you may be referring to the fireworks around the Tour Eiffel, in which case, you want to stake out a spot with a good view of the Tour and/or the Champs de Mars. But beware of pickpockets in and around the Champs Elysee.

Otherwise, there are numerous smaller "private" displays of fireworks all over the Ile de France - like the ones some yutz sets off in a field just behind the row of houses across the street from where I live. Scares the living [email protected] out of the donkeys (and chickens, I suppose, though they are tucked up safely in their coop). Also some towns have fireworks displays that are publicized around town. Or, in some neighborhoods, you can just watch the local delinquents torch the cars parked in the street.


----------



## Lydi (Nov 27, 2016)

Don't go to the Tour Eiffel ! 
The countdown is projected on the Arc de Triomphe and the fireworks are set off from there too.



> Pour fêter le passage à la nouvelle année, la ville de Paris organise un spectacle son et lumière à l'Arc de Triomphe, le soir du 31 décembre. *Depuis le passage à l’année 2000, le feu d’artifice n’a plus lieu à la tour Eiffel.*


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Actually, one of the best "views" of the fireworks in Paris is on the television. You can also get glimpses of some of the shows (Moulin Rouge and others) and other stuff going on around France. And you avoid the pickpockets working the outdoor crowds.


----------

